# look at my red hes all black!!!



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

how long till hes red and silver again?

wondering how much treatment vs. time......


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Might be in breeding colors


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

hes only seven inches


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I believe they can breed at seven inches.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

spinalremains said:


> I believe they can breed at seven inches.


didn't mean that, meant that they usually get darkerwith age...i didn't ee that postuntil after i posted

he was in a amoonia riddin, nitrate trite, terrible mess of a tank....untill a month or two ago, when i rescued his ass


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

still could be breeding color man, but they go back adn forth, mine get that dark from time to time and then a few minutes later are nice a red adn silver


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

goatboy said:


> still could be breeding color man, but they go back adn forth, mine get that dark from time to time and then a few minutes later are nice a red adn silver


he's been this way since i got him


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Could just be his genetics. Does he act healthy?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

spinalremains said:


> Could just be his genetics. Does he act healthy?


he's the most aggressive in the tank


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it then, My cousin has a dark colored red thats about to turn sixteen years old. He's been that way forever.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

spinalremains said:


> I wouldn't worry about it then, My cousin has a dark colored red thats about to turn sixteen years old. He's been that way forever.


ok heres how it went, he wasmine for a year,then my boys for 3 years, now mine again,

he wan't dark when i gave him away, and he has been sitting in his own crap for 3 years andnow he is black,

in another thread they said that after a fin nip the regrowth can be black, i'm guessing that he is completly black now from fin rot/burn for 3 years...i just want to help him out a little


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

From the way it sounds he must be feeling pretty good since hes the most aggressive, and looks healthy so i wouldnt worry probally


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

if he was stressed or hurtin you would think he would be alot whiter, since hes most aggressive, and darkest could be a slight chance of breeding colors


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

your fish will be f*cking soon. two of mine went to that color then 2 weeks later I had two nests of eggs and 4 weeks later I traded them for an S.Comp since I'm lazy and want nothing to do with breeding P's.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> your fish will be f*cking soon. two of mine went to that color then *2 weeks later I had two nests of eggs and 4 weeks later I traded them for an S.Comp since I'm lazy and want nothing to do with breeding P's.*


lmfao, your alright


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like breeding color to me too !


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

yeah his behavior is weird he is'nt shoaling like the rest, this is a bad picture tho express this, but you can see the color difference alot better in this one...

i desp. need a ne backround!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hopefully he isnt dead 1 day just feed welll


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

coutl said:


> hopefully he isnt dead 1 day just feed welll


What kind of advice is that?









It's hard to say what the real problem could be if your water parameters are spot on and he's had a chance to settle into his new thank. I guess the only other possibility is that he is displaying his breeding colors.
~Taylor~


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

wow man i was gonna ske if you had black gravel but its bright and there is a huge diffrence in color between the two








crazy if hes been that dark for so long good luck man


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

ok the dark one now has an eye infection probably the begining of pop eye...gonna wait and see how it progresses then possibly treat...


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

uh oh, thats no good, keep a good eye on it


----------

